# Piranhas Confiscated



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

All I can say Is i just experienced a thrill tonight. At 10pm, Department of Environmental Conservation Police came to my place. Confiscated my rbp's and my chilean rose tarantula. They were pretty nice so i respected them and they respected me. problem i got is that i got 2 summons for posession of illegal/ dangerous animals. now that sucks. I have a court date to settle this matter. of course im gonna plead guilty since im not risking this anymore. Well it happened and now my 55 has only a pleco.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

one question...how did they find out about this, and what state are you from?


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> one question...how did they find out about this, and what state are you from?


nyc and i have no idea.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

This is strange man, I know plenty of people who own piranhas in NYC and never had a problem.

Either you are making this story up or someone told on you.

Hater


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's two, Catbite, (







and J/J with you, man!)


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

out of everyone who owns piranhas in an illegal state i have only heard of one story when there fish was confiscated...any proof to show us, im not saying your lying but its really rare


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah man that sounds weird, how could they possibly know that you had p's in your house? I would be so mad if that happened to me


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Either someone who hates you told on you or maybe you were bragging to the neighbors that you had Ps and a tarantula in your house.


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

IM so glad that happened, the world is a much safer place now, i feel sooo safe now!! LOL


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah, i might reach for the flag on this one. give us a something to see. like your summons


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like that 14 year old kid 2p2f had problems with rejoined under a new name, look at the join date. He is full of sh*t.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

damn give the man a brake if he did have his pets taken away your just giving him a kick in the nutz


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

wpviper said:


> damn give the man a brake if he did have his pets taken away your just giving him a kick in the nutz


You can't just take one's word over the internet though.

It'd be one thing if this was someone who had been around here for 3 years or something.

But somebody who just registered 3 days ago makes some skeptical.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

stevedave said:


> damn give the man a brake if he did have his pets taken away your just giving him a kick in the nutz


You can't just take one's word over the internet though.

It'd be one thing if this was someone who had been around here for 3 years or something.

But somebody who just registered 3 days ago makes some skeptical.
[/quote]








Especialy under the same subject matter of confiscated Ps and joined a couple days after the kid was taken care of. You cant have your Ps taken in a legal state unless you were caught throwing your Ps in the nearby lakes etc.

Stick around this site viper,you'll see some b.s. attention seekers quite often.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

there is a spy among us


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad they found those weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> Either someone who hates you told on you or maybe you were bragging to the neighbors that you had Ps and a tarantula in your house.


Tarantulas aren't even illegal in New York, he's just full of crap.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Did somebody say something about a flag??


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> damn give the man a brake if he did have his pets taken away your just giving him a kick in the nutz


You can't just take one's word over the internet though.

It'd be one thing if this was someone who had been around here for 3 years or something.

But somebody who just registered 3 days ago makes some skeptical.
[/quote]








Especialy under the same subject matter of confiscated Ps and joined a couple days after *the kid was taken* *care of. *You cant have your Ps taken in a legal state unless you were caught throwing your Ps in the nearby lakes etc.

Stick around this site viper,you'll see some b.s. attention seekers quite often.
[/quote]

uh??? earlier in this thread, somebody referred 2p2f as a 14 year old kid...and now this..can you tell me what's going on? and btw, the confiscated p to me is kinda full of crap..77gp is right, they wouldnt mind you having p's unless you release them in the local lakes..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

77gp454 said:


> Looks like that 14 year old kid 2p2f had problems with rejoined under a new name, look at the join date. He is full of sh*t.


No, it is not him.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

serra_keeper said:


> damn give the man a brake if he did have his pets taken away your just giving him a kick in the nutz


You can't just take one's word over the internet though.

It'd be one thing if this was someone who had been around here for 3 years or something.

But somebody who just registered 3 days ago makes some skeptical.
[/quote]








Especialy under the same subject matter of confiscated Ps and joined a couple days after *the kid was taken* *care of. *You cant have your Ps taken in a legal state unless you were caught throwing your Ps in the nearby lakes etc.

Stick around this site viper,you'll see some b.s. attention seekers quite often.
[/quote]

uh??? earlier in this thread, somebody referred 2p2f as a 14 year old kid...and now this..can you tell me what's going on? and btw, the confiscated p to me is kinda full of crap..77gp is right, *they wouldnt mind you having p's unless you release them in the local lakes..*
[/quote]
have you had fish that has been confiscated before? when there illegal there illegal no questions ask, please if you havent experienced this please dont talk about it

mods


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Were you served a warrant? Are you an adult? do you go around bragging that you have illegal fish and pets?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I guess theyre cracking down kid, you should have kept your mouth shut at school and not told anybody about your piranhas and you would have been fine. 
You will probably get a fine and maybe some probation, depending on your prior record.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

serra_keeper said:


> Looks like that 14 year old kid 2p2f had problems with rejoined under a new name, look at the join date. He is full of sh*t.


The kid in question, then, is "unbeatablec". There's a call-out thread from one to the other somewhere around here.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

> The kid in question, then, is "unbeatablec". There's a call-out thread from one to the other somewhere around here.


No, it is not him.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Here you go all since no one seems to believe me. I uploaded a pdf with the info. 
im gonna try and get my tarantula back but need to research it.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

sh*[email protected]


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That sucks dude, are you gonna get any more?

Two whole pages of you guys calling him a liar and then he comed up with proof LMFAO dont you all look like a bunch of assholes!








:welcome:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Chapz said:


> Here you go all since no one seems to believe me. I uploaded a pdf with the info.
> im gonna try and get my tarantula back but need to research it.


Finally...someone put these guys in their place









Sorry to hear about your fish and spider..hope all works out.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

its funny how todays society is. as soon as someone posts something, everyone is skeptical. Someone shouldnt HAVE to prove something like that, we should all just express our condolences, but the 1st thing we do is question.

anyways. sorry about your loss, and get that spider back!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

goodluck bro, hope it all works out. any clue as to who gave you up?


----------



## rednooby (Jul 10, 2006)

And then there was silence! lol.. To the people that asked for proof.. fair enough.. to the people who turned and showed their teeth because they think they are smarter than everyone else... this guy > you. Good day!

Sorry to hear about your loss man :S Hopefully you can get your spider back.. keep us posted.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Well sh*t happens just to me. as of right now, im reseraching fda.gov and aspca.org to find out which pets are illegal. No luck yet. If anyone can find out a link that shows chilean rose tarantulas as being illegal in nyc, then send it to me. I will plead guilty unless i have proof. thanks anyways for the criticism and busting my chops. I'm actually giving my 55gallon to my co worker this sunday. he's live in jersey and is gonna start a rbp tank. atleast there its safe.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> > The kid in question, then, is "unbeatablec". There's a call-out thread from one to the other somewhere around here.
> 
> 
> No, it is not him.


Taylor, I was actually clarifying for the person who said that 2p2f was said to be a 14 y.o., not saying that the individual in question here was unbeatablec.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BTW, does anyone else notice a possible technicality on that form?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Well, I'm a big enough man to apologize if I'm wrong, so I'm sorry I said you were full of crap.

I know that I've bought spiderlings at the White Plains reptile shows but that was years ago and laws may have been changed since then or it may be an exotic ban in Queens itself. I saw they got you on health code violations, so I just sent an e-mail to the Borough of Queens Health and Human Services department inquiring about posible ordinances against exotic invertebrates. I'll keep you informed of anything I hear and will keep up on this until we find out some concrete facts.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

thats why i said in the first place if he is telling the truth you just kicking him in the NUTZ


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Well, I'm a big enough man to apologize if I'm wrong, so I'm sorry I said you were full of crap.
> 
> I know that I've bought spiderlings at the White Plains reptile shows but that was years ago and laws may have been changed since then or it may be an exotic ban in Queens itself. I saw they got you on health code violations, so I just sent an e-mail to the Borough of Queens Health and Human Services department inquiring about posible ordinances against exotic invertebrates. I'll keep you informed of anything I hear and will keep up on this until we find out some concrete facts.


Thanks for looking it up for me. I wait for the notice.

As for the possible error on the ticket, where do u notice that?

I got 2 months til my apperance.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, a question that might seem off-the-wall, but ties in nicely with an earlier comment of mine...when were you born?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> BTW, does anyone else notice a possible technicality on that form?


Im not part of the and dont know much about it but why would they give such a ticket on a motorist ticket? Do they write the tickets all on the same thing or what?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The tarantula is also prohibited (see the bold below).



> § 161.01. Wild animals prohibited. [FN1]
> (a) No person shall sell or give to another person, possess, harbor or keep wild animals identified in subsection (b) of this section or in regulations promulgated by the Commissioner pursuant to subsection (e) of this section other than in:
> (1) A zoological park or aquarium operated by the Department of Parks, by the Wildlife Conservation Society, or by the Staten Island Zoological Society; or
> (2) A laboratory operated pursuant to ¨þ 504 of the Public Health Law; or
> ...


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

I came across this web site that has a list of what states you can not have p's in
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/La...d_Piranhas.html
might help someone out


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Chapz said:


> Here you go all since no one seems to believe me. I uploaded a pdf with the info.
> im gonna try and get my tarantula back but need to research it.


damn man. the wildlife officer has the worst printing i have ever seen. looks like something i would have written out in grade 7. i guess the wildlife officers arent the smartest of the government agencies.lol

i guess nightschool was good enough for him (officer).







lol


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

there might be a couple small error's.. just looking at the ticket to the left and right, couple tiny things dont match up..


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

NYC is full of rats i wouldnt doubt if someone ratted you out sorry to hear about that man that really sucks


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> The tarantula is also prohibited (see the bold below).
> 
> *(13) Arachnida and Chilopoda: All venomous spiders, including, but not limited to, tarantula, black widow and solifugid; scorpion; all venomous arthropods including, but not limited to, centipede.*


Its odd that solifugid is included in this list since they are not venomous. there is only one of 150 species that has been found to even have a functional venom sac. Sure they can bite you but so can a dog.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wrong birthday on the left ticket.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ I noticed that too


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Pete got the technicality that I was looking at, but, yeah, the traffic ticket thing is kind of bizarre, too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wonder if unbeatablec has a twin brother in NY?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, if you also look on the ticket, the crime is "possession of a dangerous animal" Sounds kinda broad to me. Looks fishy. either someone was pulling his balls or the fish and game have not a clue!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

if its true keep us updated.

notice it says something about motorist on top, kid hand writing, dates wrong and it looks like two diffrent people wrote them.

i still say its not too beliveable.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the wrong birthday maybe can get you out because you can argue that office was sloppy with his search and seizure. also i must mention the warrant, there is a document out their that explains your rights against unlawfull searching of your house BUT if there was possible cause like is the fish visible from the window or the spider visible from the window.

what did the ass clown say when he came to your door?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What do they do with the fish in this situation?


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

^^ probably take them home and put them in their tanks. Seriously though I would also like to know this


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Euthanasia would be my guess, although I would hope that they'd try to find a taker amongst zoos and public aquaria first.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache:ltobJ...;cd=4&gl=us
scroll down for NY

anyway,it might be or maybe its not true that they confiskated your fish i dont know. But they can do thay. Maybe they have some spy among us. THe best and safest way is not to write your location or adress.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> Well, if you also look on the ticket, the crime is "possession of a dangerous animal" Sounds kinda broad to me. Looks fishy. either someone was pulling his balls or the fish and game have not a clue!


If you look just above where it says, possession of a dangerous animal, in the "in violation of" box, it cites statute 161.01 which is in the very top left corner of the section of New York law that ChilDawg quoted. Since the original poster didn't know anything about that statute it lends more credibility to the truth of this whole mess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> If you look just above where it says, possession of a dangerous animal, in the "in violation of" box, it cites statute 161.01 which is in the very top left corner of the section of New York law that ChilDawg quoted. Since the original poster didn't know anything about that statute it lends more credibility to the truth of this whole mess


Ignorance of the law is no excuse. Just pay the fine (if any). And yes, I speak from experience.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Frank, nice article posted in slot #42!

Sorry to hear about your fish. That is very unfortunate. Hopefully, the fine will not be too cumbersome.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That sux! Be sure to let us know what happens at court. It looks like unless you want a hamster your screwed. I would never live there. If it cant survive the winter, its non of there buisness what we keep, as far as I'm conserned. Law makers are real jackass's sometimes.


----------



## Vengence (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > If you look just above where it says, possession of a dangerous animal, in the "in violation of" box, it cites statute 161.01 which is in the very top left corner of the section of New York law that ChilDawg quoted. Since the original poster didn't know anything about that statute it lends more credibility to the truth of this whole mess
> 
> 
> *Ignorance of the law is no excuse*. Just pay the fine (if any). And yes, I speak from experience.


I'm not saying it is, I'm just verifying that this is a real ticket as it cites the correct statute.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I'm not saying it is, I'm just verifying that this is a real ticket as it cites the correct statute.


I'm not quite following the remark. If they are uniformed officers officially representing Fish and Wildlife, then the ticket is "real". Even if the statute were incorrect, that is considered an administrative oversite and won't have much effect. The cost of an attorney will cost more than paying the fine, which is often just reduced or expunged. My advice just own up to what you did, apologize sincerely and let the judge decide. FOR THE RECORD, my fine was $25 and it could have been higher.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. reguardless of his getting out of the infraction he fish are still gone. they will not be returning them to him. So really what is there to fight? 
I still wanna know if he was presented with a warrant or if he just let them in like a fool.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nowadays cant they just call in for a warrant?

if he refused entry they would say "ok, hold on a minute." pull out their cellphone, and make a call to get the warrant.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I can only tell you what I know from experience. They knocked on my door, said they had gotten a report that I had a piranha in my home. I told them I did. That stunned them. They expected a denial. They asked me if I knew it was illegal in Oregon. I told them yes. Again, they looked stunned over my honesty. Anyway, I let them in to see the fish. They suggested I fight it in court (which I did). I kept the 3 fish for several months until ODFW finally got pissed at the State Police for allowing me to keep it. They ordered them to take the 3 fish into custody while I battled them in court. Ultimately, I was fined ($25) for 1 fish (Pygocentrus) and the other 2 fish (Serrasalmus) were returned because (I argued) did not meet the Statute requirements. The rest most of you know.

I could have denied having the fish and then be served with a search warrant and have a case that would be more complex than just owning up to it, getting 2 fish back and later changing State Law.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I know in Illinois wild life conservation officers do not need warrants. As odd as that sounds it's true. Especially for illegally hunting/poaching, they can walk right on to your property go through your barns, sheds, garages and even your house if they have probable cause ALL WITHOUT A WARRANT. But then again, I dont live in NY so I dont know how it goes there.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is Oregon:


> 635-044-0040
> 
> Inspection of Facilities
> 
> Facilities for care of captive wildlife are subject to inspection by any State Police officer or Department of Fish and Wildlife representative. Inspection of the facilities may take place without warrant or notice, but, unless prompted by emergency or other exigent circumstances, shall be limited to regular and usual business hours, including weekends. *Nothing in these rules is intended to authorize or allow the warrantless search or inspection of a permit holder's residence.*


So interpreting this (layman) they can't just enter your home without a warrant.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Puff said:


> I know in Illinois wild life conservation officers do not need warrants. As odd as that sounds it's true. Especially for illegally hunting/poaching, they can walk right on to your property go through your barns, sheds, garages and even your house if they have probable cause ALL WITHOUT A WARRANT. But then again, I dont live in NY so I dont know how it goes there.


lol and get shot for trespassing.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > I'm not saying it is, I'm just verifying that this is a real ticket as it cites the correct statute.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite following the remark. If they are uniformed officers officially representing Fish and Wildlife, then the ticket is "real". Even if the statute were incorrect, that is considered an administrative oversite and won't have much effect. The cost of an attorney will cost more than paying the fine, which is often just reduced or expunged. My advice just own up to what you did, apologize sincerely and let the judge decide. FOR THE RECORD, my fine was $25 and it could have been higher.


In Post #51, timmy was still questioning the authenticity of the ticket, as in whether or not someone was messing around with the OP. I was merely pointing out that someone screwing around or playing a practical joke would most likely not know the correct section and sub-section of New York law to quote which lends credence to the fact that it was in fact not a practical joke but was a legitimate citation.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Got back to this one a bit late I guess.

Well if that PDF is proof....my apologies.

My main skeptisism was that I thought it was legal in NY. "Why would they take Ps in a legal state". Well I checked and see I was wrong there.

Theres unfortunately is too much b.s. that goes on here, which is why I and others were skeptical. This just seemed to be one of those threads. And after unbeatable got kicked off over a confiscation threat and with the join date a few days later I was quite sure this was b.s.

I should have just stayed out of the thread if I didnt know for sure. I guess being drunk and tired of the the bs on here I jumped into it head-first.

Sorry for jumping to conclusions dude, I hope you understand, there is a lot of bs on here. Also sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i just don't understand why in NY ppl can't have Ps!!!
they are not like dogs or something which will escape and bite other ppl. 
they should be legal or at least they should give out permisions to keep them or something. 
I alwyas had warnings in 3 different languages on my tank.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yes, your right^ but now people are more clued up on the impact of introducing non-native species into countries. its not one rule for some.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Why the hell would piranhas even be illegal in new york? I thought the whole reason for banning animals in places was if there is a risk of them being introduced into the wild. New york has some pretty cold winters, which would kill any piranha.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

^So they wouldnt have nnothing to feed biggie to. Naw j/k i have actually wondered this myself befor


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> The tarantula is also prohibited (see the bold below).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF...wow they have some crazy animals laws holy sh*t... alot of those reps mentioned can be bought anywhere in mtl.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Black widow spider?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's a great pet...that's why the Barron's "Tarantula" book urges keepers to freeze the eggs so as the spiderlings can't escape and kill you...


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

The ticket looks real to me..And it looks like it was just sloppy paperwork..


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> Why the hell would piranhas even be illegal in new york? I thought the whole reason for banning animals in places was if there is a risk of them being introduced into the wild. *New york has some pretty cold winters, which would kill any piranha.*


As a very close neighbor to NYC (I can be in downtown Manhattan in 20 mins.), I think its safe to say that the state govt of New York is pretty paranoid about a whole lot of things besides terrorism. Almost everything is banned including transfat! lol. Its a pastime for New York state legislators to think of the next thing to ban in the state. BB guns are banned, Piranhas are banned, tarantulas are banned, and the list goes on. And if you think about it, living in NYC is no safer than living in most other states anyway. And what's depressing is that NJ(being the neighbor that it is), has a tendency to COPY what New York does. So, I hope they keep piranahs legal here and not follow the bad example that NY has.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i am the coworker he spoke of and he gave me all the tank equipment. 
i realize this isnt proof, but i read this and it makes me laugh when everyone jumped down his throat.

it is cool that everyone owned up to it though.

and as for a big mouth, i thought he was being overly paranoid because he wouldnt even talk about them at work above a whisper, then they got taken.

kinda weird
... i had to weigh in on this because its him who got me into Ps in the first place.
thanks for the tank man.
i named one of them after him, so the legacy lives on


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


Tarantulas can come out of their tank and pose as a threat to the people that live in the house with him and his neighbors around him. Its funny you say police should be workin on crime... What do you think owning an illegal animal is? A privilege?


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


Tarantulas can come out of their tank and pose as a threat to the people that live in the house with him and his neighbors around him. Its funny you say police should be workin on crime... What do you think owning an illegal animal is? A privilege?
[/quote]

i think we need to worry about people killing each other, robberies,and drugs rather than waste time on something dumb like illegal animals


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Spiloman said:


> Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


Tarantulas can come out of their tank and pose as a threat to the people that live in the house with him and his neighbors around him. Its funny you say police should be workin on crime... What do you think owning an illegal animal is? A privilege?
[/quote]

i think we need to worry about people killing each other and robberies rather than something dumb like illegal animals
[/quote]
While i do think it is important to have band on certain kinds of animals..both Ps and 
Tarantulas are something they should be worried about. They should be looking into more important thing such as people keeping animals in very poor conditions and extremely dangerous animals such as ppl keep lions, alligators and sh*t like that in their backyards...


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

Matty125 said:


> Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


Tarantulas can come out of their tank and pose as a threat to the people that live in the house with him and his neighbors around him. Its funny you say police should be workin on crime... What do you think owning an illegal animal is? A privilege?
[/quote]

i think we need to worry about people killing each other and robberies rather than something dumb like illegal animals
[/quote]
While i do think it is important to have band on certain kinds of animals..both Ps and 
Tarantulas are something they should be worried about. They should be looking into more important thing such as people keeping animals in very poor conditions and extremely dangerous animals such as ppl keep lions, alligators and sh*t like that in their backyards...
[/quote]

yes, that is an excellent point


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Spiloman said:


> Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


Tarantulas can come out of their tank and pose as a threat to the people that live in the house with him and his neighbors around him. Its funny you say police should be workin on crime... What do you think owning an illegal animal is? A privilege?
[/quote]

i think we need to worry about people killing each other and robberies rather than something dumb like illegal animals
[/quote]
While i do think it is important to have band on certain kinds of animals..both Ps and 
Tarantulas are something they should be worried about. They should be looking into more important thing such as people keeping animals in very poor conditions and extremely dangerous animals such as ppl keep lions, alligators and sh*t like that in their backyards...
[/quote]

yes, that is an excellent point








[/quote]
I am sure that noone will jump to fish tank to see if P's will bite his ass off. They should at least legalize to have P's in tanks smaller then 160gall . you cant send P's to attack someone.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Spiloman said:


> Dangerous animal huh? Not sure if that was for the tarantula or P's but they're only going to be dangerous if you stick you hand in the tank. Its really sad the law condems stuff like this when there are a lot more important things they should be working on. Like hmm crime. Sorry to hear about your loss. Its not like a dog where you can raise it to be dangerous and it can get loose and injure someone or even worse. Not to get to far off subject but if you do some research on a lot of "native animals" most of them came over seas anyway so whats the big deal now? I found out large mouth bass came from Germany. They were brought to the US in the 40's?? dont quote me I saw it on TV the other day history channel. Brought here for gaming purposes thats it. Cant tell me in doing so it change the biological habitats of other animals. YA ya people didnt know better back then. Nothns really changed if you think about it lol.


Tarantulas can come out of their tank and pose as a threat to the people that live in the house with him and his neighbors around him. Its funny you say police should be workin on crime... What do you think owning an illegal animal is? A privilege?
[/quote]

i think we need to worry about people killing each other, robberies,and drugs rather than waste time on something dumb like illegal animals
[/quote]

Well when you or someone you know gets bit by a venomous animal like a tarantula, snake, etc. Then maybe you will realize why they are illegal. Whats the difference between a murderer and a person who brings in an illegal animal and this animal kills someone. Manslaughter? Either way, someone died meaninglessly. Plus, in other instances, introducing an illegal animal into the environment can have a ecological impact on the environment.


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

You have to be kidding me, dude lets weigh this out, how many people get murdered a year, compared to the amount of animals in the home kiling people. And how will having an illegal animal in your home have an ecological impact on the environment. The animal is caged in your home, doesn't make sense man. Your arguement is weak


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

who else is tired of this thread? is there any way to ignore it and make it not show up?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> who else is tired of this thread? is there any way to ignore it and make it not show up?


AWESOME! Yet you take the time to open the thread and respond.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> who else is tired of this thread? is there any way to ignore it and make it not show up?


AWESOME! Yet you take the time to open the thread and respond.









[/quote]


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

hahaa :nod:


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

coutl said:


> who else is tired of this thread? is there any way to ignore it and make it not show up?


AWESOME! Yet you take the time to open the thread and respond.









[/quote]









[/quote]

Exodus, whos the hot lady?







i dont care if she's an attention whore...lol


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Spiloman said:


> You have to be kidding me, dude lets weigh this out, how many people get murdered a year, compared to the amount of animals in the home kiling people. And how will having an illegal animal in your home have an ecological impact on the environment. The animal is caged in your home, doesn't make sense man. Your arguement is weak


I simply stated that having an illegal animal is a crime. Whether its a minor infraction to you, buttom line, it is a crime.

Not everyone is a responsible owner. Yeah its in a cage in your home, but what happens when it gets too big or too expensive to maintain. There are hundreds of illegal animals being dumped because the owner could no longer raise the animal. Thats when there could be a ecological impact.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i dont give a damn 
ill keep it.ill hide it and thats it. Noone doesn't know and most of ppl never didn't see a piranha so they wouldn't recognize it anyways.
Its my hobby , and as far as i know i am pretty damn responsible person. I used to have pets since i was little.


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

when it gets to expensive to maintain you sell it or get another job, you rarely hear of them being dumped out or killing people. I agree with you wizardslovak, i would keep my pet anyway f them. I will hide taht sh*t


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

^^^ the point isnt that they are a danger to people, its the danger to native species if non native species were to take hold.


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

yea exodon your mom is hot in that bikini...if you werent so quick to try and draw some attention yourself my post was asking if you could ignore the thread some how...so next time you post your two cents read through the entire post that you are going to flame...you flaming fruit


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

wow. all this action in this thread.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

odyssey said:


> ^^^ the point isnt that they are a danger to people, its the danger to native species if non native species were to take hold.


THANK YOU...

If you enjoy fishing, try introducing a non-native fish into your lakes or rivers. If that non-native fish is a predator like a piranha, it could eventually take over the water killing the native fish. The fish that people catch for sport/enjoyment.


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

I actually do enjoy fishing, i think it would be pretty cool to catch a non native fish. The thing is there is not enough of this dumping for a whole population of ps to take over or even for them to survive let alone. Def. wouldn't happen dude.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^Yeah I guess Spiloman knows more than ecological scientists and wildlife experts. Thank you Spiloman.


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

I know more than you


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

fassw22 said:


> yea exodon your mom is hot in that bikini...if you werent so quick to try and draw some attention yourself my post was asking if you could ignore the thread some how...so next time you post your two cents read through the entire post that you are going to flame...you flaming fruit


1. its Ex0dus

2. if you want to ignore a thread its best to just not open it...

3. i dont need to draw attention to myself... i am the attention


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> yea exodon your mom is hot in that bikini...if you werent so quick to try and draw some attention yourself my post was asking if you could ignore the thread some how...so next time you post your two cents read through the entire post that you are going to flame...you flaming fruit


1. its Ex0dus

2. if you want to ignore a thread its best to just not open it...

3. i dont need to draw attention to myself... i am the attention








[/quote]

and yet your the one who replys to my comment and you have to be an ass about it...your not the attention, your just an ass, period


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fassw22


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It appears this thread has run its course...


----------

